# Pinebanks sports and leisure club



## Mikeymutt (Feb 14, 2015)

pinebanks was a grade two listed house just outside of norwich.it was Built between 1880 and 1882 by a norwich solicitor.he also had a Flint I napped folly built and this also is listed.the house was taken over by norwich Union and used for there social club.lots of extensions were put on to cater for sports,including badminton and squash.there was also a large function room,gym and sauna.there was several football pitches on the land and cricket pitches.tennis coutrts and bowling green.it was one of the finest sports and leisure facilities in the county.norwic Union decided to pull the plug on this site saying that other places in the country had these facilities and they had to be seen as being fair.alrhough everyone knows it was a cost cutting measure...the closure caused an uproar as people wanted it kept as a leisure and sports centre but it was sold off for housing.it has laid derelict for several years now.and there was a large fire in the listed house just before Christmas last year,just before work was meant to commence..visited here with red mole.we got up to the top of the folly which gave us spectacular views..the function room we visited along with the squash courts and badminton courts.


----------



## smiler (Feb 14, 2015)

Very Enjoyable, loved the folly Thanks.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice one! You sure do get about to all these locations. Fair play


----------



## HypoBoy (Feb 15, 2015)

My dad used to work for NU and I spent many a night with him at Pinebanks in the early 90s. It was a really great place and I remember it as always being really busy, even on a weekday evening. Such a shame to see it in its current state - but good to see your pictures anyway!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 15, 2015)

Brill stuff. That folly at the end just capped it off nicely for me!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 16, 2015)

Very interesting folly and a great set of photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice one, loving all the leisure shots, and then that folly! 
Glad to see the squash court unsmashed. 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing 

P.S Did you find the bunker?


----------



## Pilot (Feb 18, 2015)

"Every point who has mixed the useful with the sweet" Strange motto on the folly, but I guess that's why they're called follies!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 18, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, loving all the leisure shots, and then that folly!
> Glad to see the squash court unsmashed.
> Brilliant, thanks for sharing
> 
> P.S Did you find the bunker?



Thank you Mr X I did find it but did not go down it..but will go back for it. .it's meant to be one of the finest defence corps bunker in the country.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 18, 2015)

Great pics mate and lovely report


----------



## Red Mole (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice pics mate and a great little visit - thanks for your company!
Great valentines selfie opportunities in front of the graffiti in the badminton courts ;-)


----------

